# [touch] Mode veille : wifi se désactive?



## obitux (20 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai avoir la confirmation (ou pas) que lorsqu'on appuie sur le bouton veille de l'iPod touch, le wifi se désactive pour n'être réactivé qu'au réveil.

J'ai cherché sur la documentation complète (pdf) où rien n'est mentionné.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Bennn (20 Décembre 2008)

Je pense que ça le fait car quand je le débloque il se passe genre 3 ou 4 secondes entre le déblocage et le moment ou l'icône de réseau n'apparaisse.


----------



## Windows user (20 Décembre 2008)

Je ne pense pas qu'il se désactive.
Car j'ai cru lire quelque par qu'il est possible de télécharger sur itunes (en wifi) en lassant l'ipod en veille.


----------



## DeepDark (20 Décembre 2008)

Je confirme, il se désactive


----------



## fandipod (21 Décembre 2008)

Oui il se désactive il faut après la désactivation de l'itouch une ou deux secondes avant que l'icône du wifi réaparaisse... Bonne journée


----------



## obitux (21 Décembre 2008)

Ok merci pour vos reponses. J'ai cherche sûr un site américain et a prioris il se desactive en veille mais peut qd même s'activer si une app le demande comme mail avnt de se desactiver a nouveau. C'est bien foutu!


----------

